# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  इन्हें देखकर मुहं में पानी आ जाएगा

## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## ashwanimale

जब देखने मे इतना बढ़िया तो खाने मे कैसा होगा, यह सोच कर पानी आ जाता, लार टपक जाती है

----------


## munnuji11

चटपटी प्रस्तुति हेतु बधाई ………………॥

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> जब देखने मे इतना बढ़िया तो खाने मे कैसा होगा, यह सोच कर पानी आ जाता, लार टपक जाती है



लार टपक जाती है

----------


## groopji

टपक गई यार ग्रेट ....

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> टपक गई यार ग्रेट ....


टपक गई यार ......................

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## umabua

विभिन्न प्रकार के पिज्जा .....

----------


## groopji

क्या बात है फिर से टपका .....

----------


## G . One

Omg! I have no control on my tongue.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> Omg! I have no control on my tongue. (मेरी जीभ पर नियंत्रण नहीं हो रहा )


तुम्हारा क्या मित्र किसी का भी नहीं होगा

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## ashwanimale

सही कहा दोस्त

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

....................

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Kamal Ji

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Munneraja

> ....................................Attachment 761867





> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Attachment 761868


क्यूं खामखाह में मेरा वजन बढ़ा रहे हैं .... :)

----------


## Kamal Ji

> क्यूं खामखाह में मेरा वजन बढ़ा रहे हैं .... :)


जब जय पुर बुला कर स्वयं खाना बनाने जुट गये थे, मुझ से बनवाना था न.
सब उंगलियाँ चाटते रहते.
बाटी ऐसी थी की किसी को मारो तो बाटी न फूटे उसका सर अवश्य फूट जाए........ हा हा हा हा हा

----------

